# Bei AVI-Dateien die Tonspur dauerhaft verschieben



## NSR (28. Juli 2009)

Sers,
hoffe ich hab das richtige forum gewählt!
also es steht ja eig schon alles in der überschrift.
wie kann ich bei avi (oder flv) dateien die audiospur verschieben und dann speichern?
meine mitverschiebn, dass die audiospur asyncron läuft.
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. grüße nico


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (28. Juli 2009)

servus. Da brauchen wir noch ein wenig mehr infos ... Zuallererst muss ich wissen was du für ein Programm zum Bearbeiten des AVIs bzw. FLVs verwendest und was du damit machen willst, sprich in welches Format du im Endeffekt konvertieren willst.

Ansonsten ist das eigentlich nicht allzu schwierig.


----------



## Sierb (28. Juli 2009)

das geht selbst mit dem Windows Movie Maker. Der ist schon auf deinem PC. (Sofern du Windows hast).


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (29. Juli 2009)

Sierb hat gesagt.:


> das geht selbst mit dem Windows Movie Maker. Der ist schon auf deinem PC. (Sofern du Windows hast).



Richtig. Auf den vergess ich auch jedesmal. Und selbst wenn du kein Windows hast, unter mac steht dir ja auch ein ähnliches Tool (iMovie glaub ich) zur Verfügung. 

Clip in die Zeitleiste schieben, dort siehst du dann einmal eine Videospur und einmal eine Audiospur. Und dann verschiebst du die Audiospur einfach. Möglicherweise musst du die Spuren voneinander unabhänig machen (bei Premiere ist das zum Beispiel so)


----------



## NSR (29. Juli 2009)

@Sebastian Thalhammer:
also bisher hab ich noch kein Programm, des isch auch die Frage, welches dafür in frage kommt. habe allerdings schon ein bisschen rumgesucht und des virtual dub gefunden. Zum Konvertieren: es sollte am ende avi rauskommen, wenn das möglich ist.
Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass man beim VLC Media Player ja die Tonspur 'versetzt laufen lassen kann. dass ist voll toll, aber ich suche jetzt ne Möglichkeit, die Tonspur so zu speichern, also dass sie z.b. 1,5 sec früher oder später lauft.

@Sierb:
Des hab ich noch gar nich ausprobiert. werds aber mal versuchen.

@ Euch beide:
danke für die super schnellen antworten


----------



## Sierb (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gerade mal versucht, das mit dem WMM zu machen. Das scheint nicht möglich zu sein.
Aber schau doch mal in dem Threat "Video FAQ" unter Freeware nach. Da müsste was für dich dabei sein. Mit den Programmen wird es sicher gehen. Ist ja keine schwere Aufgabe


----------



## Jupsihok (29. Juli 2009)

Das geht definitiv mit VirtualDub....
http://www.virtualdub.org > downloads

allerdings frist das nicht alle Avi/Audio-Formate sofort....
hier hilft dann nen ffd-show oder nen dickes Codecpack....
oder das vorherige umwandeln in ein älteres Format (Video/Audio).

Ich arbeite mit Hufyuf und Wav / PCM.


In VirtualDub auf :
- File > Open Videofile (Video einladen)
- Audio > Fullprocessingmode
- Audio > Interleaving

dann in Interleaving unten auf "Delay Audiotrack by xx ms".
Da kannst Du den Verschub eingeben.... also verzögert oder verfrüht....

Dann auf:
 - File > Save Avi

Lieber Gruß
Jupsihok


----------



## NSR (10. August 2009)

Sers,
Sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe war im Urlaub.
Also hab im Urlaub mal die Filme angeschaut und festgestellt, dass im Verlauf des Films immer wieder ein "Ton-Zeitsprung" kommt. Soll heißen, dass bei z.B. 5 min. der Ton noch einmal einen Sprung macht. Das passiert im ganzen Film (Filmstart mitgezählt) 3-4 mal. Kann man solch ein Problem auch mit Virtual Dub lösen? oder kennt ihr da noch nen anderes Tool?

ps. danke für die Antworten bis hierhin.
Grüße Nico


----------



## chmee (10. August 2009)

Das ist kein simpler Eingriff mehr, denn Du musst ja an verschiedenen Stellen "nachrichten". Dafür solltest Du dann doch eine Schnittsoftware in Anspruch nehmen. Schau in die VideoFAQ, ob da eine kostenlose dabei ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## NSR (11. August 2009)

Danke werde ich machen.
Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich's geschafft hab oder es nich ging.
Danke an alle ;-)
Grüße Nico


----------

